# "a1873.g.akamai.net" log in box appears after start up



## jada27 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

I can use some help. After entering my username and password to log on to my PC, then after i am connected to my network and all the start-up programs start a log in dialog box appears. 

The Log in box states: Connect to "a1873.g.akamai.net". There's a field for a username and password. I just close the window and it disappears. 
But everytime I restart my computer and log in the same log box appears.

I don't open any programs/applications/web browsers etc. The Log In box to connect to a1873.g.akamai.net just appears. 

My operating system is: Windows Vista Home Premium

Any ideas? Any help would be great.


----------



## Des1277 (Jan 23, 2009)

I experienced the same thing this morning with my Vista Home Premium. This happened after installing some MS Updates for Office and .netframeworks.
I do have the weatherbug gadget running in the sidebar and I have noticed that it is only displaying the temperature and no other info. I wonder if it is related in some way to that.
I have also received an alert from my firewall that another computer was trying to connect to mine, all the other machines on my LAN are turned off.
So is this a1873.g.akamai.net login something to be alarmed about or just something unfamiliar? I am running Antivirus and spyware checks now.
Thanks.
Des1277


----------



## gquiring (Jan 23, 2009)

I started seeing the login message to a1873.g.akamai.net. last night. I also run Vista x64 and have the WeatherBug sidebar app loaded.


----------



## rjm16 (Jan 23, 2009)

I also I started seeing the login message to a1873.g.akamai.net. last night. I run Vista x32 and also have the WeatherBug sidebar app loaded.

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks like you all have the Weatherbug, so that is probably the culprit. Try turning it off so that it doesn't start with Windows and see if the message disappears. Some programs also have an alternative setting to wait until a connection is present before trying to connect.That can be found in its settings, or you can use one of these startup managers:

Startup Control Panel
MZ Startup Manager
Startup Control Panel (Exe version for Vista)
Emsa Startup Manager
EM Startup Manager
WheresJames Startup Manager

For what it's worth, many people use akamai for distribution of videos and other online materials. It is a well-known and respected server site.


----------



## jada27 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. 
I forgot to mention that I also just completed installing ms updates and have weatherbug also. Once the updates installed and I rebooted thats when it started.

So it seems that is the culprit. I'll either remove it or stop it from starting when the pc does.


----------

